# Lan Treiber



## Windhund (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich versuche seid gestern vergeblich auf dem Acer Extensa eines Kunden die Lan treiber unter Ubuntu 9.04 zu istallieren

DIe treiber hab ich als Tar.gz runtergeladen und entpackt, anschliesen wie es in der readme beschreiben ist ein "make install" ausgeführt

jetzt soll ich das Modul mit "insmod arl1e" installieren.

das Problem ist das die Konsole folgendes ausgibt:

```
root@tappenholter-laptop:/home/tappenholter# insmod arl1e
insmod: can't read 'arl1e': No such file or directory
```

der Make install gibt folgendes zurück

```
root@tappenholter-laptop:/home/tappenholter/Desktop/src# make install
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/tappenholter/Desktop/src modules
make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic'
  CC [M]  /home/tappenholter/Desktop/src/at_main.o
  CC [M]  /home/tappenholter/Desktop/src/at_hw.o
  CC [M]  /home/tappenholter/Desktop/src/at_param.o
  CC [M]  /home/tappenholter/Desktop/src/at_ethtool.o
  CC [M]  /home/tappenholter/Desktop/src/kcompat.o
  LD [M]  /home/tappenholter/Desktop/src/atl1e.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
  CC      /home/tappenholter/Desktop/src/atl1e.mod.o
  LD [M]  /home/tappenholter/Desktop/src/atl1e.ko
make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic'
# remove all old versions of the driver
find /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic -name atl1e.ko -exec rm -f {} \; || true
find /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic -name atl1e.ko.gz -exec rm -f {} \; || true
install -D -m 644 atl1e.ko /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/drivers/net/atl1e/atl1e.ko
/sbin/depmod -a || true
install -D -m 644 atl1e.7.gz /usr/share/man/man7/atl1e.7.gz
man -c -P'cat > /dev/null' atl1e || true
man: 
Kann im catman Modus nicht nach /var/cache/man/cat7/atl1e.7.gz schreiben
atl1e.
```

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, ich verzweifle hier langsam.


----------



## Philipp9494 (27. August 2009)

Hallo..

Probier mal "sudo make install". Somit führst du die Installation mit root-Rechten aus.
Denn in einigen Verzeichen, kann nur der Administrator schreiben.

MfG
Philipp9494


----------

